# starting hald fails

## avx

Hello,

for a few days now I'm trying to figure out, why hald won't start anymore, but I didn't find it, yet.

hald is in runlevel default and starts after dbus - which itself is running without problems - but fails with 

```
* Starting Hardware Abstraction Layer daemon ...                            [!!]
```

Grep'ing through /var/log/* only gives 

```
$DATE $TIME $MyHOST rc-scripts: ERROR: hald failed to start
```

Used versions are: hal-0.5.7.1-r5, dbus-1.0.2-r2, gentoo-sources-2.6.20-r4

Downgrading these to stable and also an emerge -e world didn't help, so I hope someone here has an idea where/for what I could look.

tia,

ph

----------

## bjlockie

 *ph030 wrote:*   

> Hello,
> 
> for a few days now I'm trying to figure out, why hald won't start anymore, but I didn't find it, yet.
> 
> hald is in runlevel default and starts after dbus - which itself is running without problems - but fails with 
> ...

 

Try 

```
/etc/init.d/hald --verbose start
```

 from a command line.

It may give better error messages.

----------

## RockHound

I have sort of the same problem. On boot hald fails. But once I login and manually start hald, it works fine.

Editing the hald init script and adding --verbose=yes to the start-stop-daemon line, I have found out that the start of dbus seems slow since hald stops with the error:

```
dbus_bus_get(): Failed to connect to socket /var/run/dbus/system_bus_socket: Permission denied
```

This does not happen when starting hald later via the init script or via /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes (this produces a LOT of output).

The question is, why the socket is not accessable by hald while booting?

Anyone else experience this?

Regards,

Martin

----------

## avx

@bjlockie

Sorry, that produces no new output, neither on stderr nor in /var/log/*

@RockHound

I tried adding verbose to the init-script and also to the manual entered line -> nothing

Also tried  *Quote:*   

> /usr/sbin/hald --daemon=no --verbose=yes (this produces a LOT of output).

 , redirected the output to a file - or at least ~1mb of it - grep'd through it, but didn't find anything I could think of being usefull and also your "dbus_bus_get..." isn't in there.

Next tried to run /usr/sbin/hald without arguments, gives no error but also doesn't show up in top/ps aux. Interesting could be, that hald.pid is created in /var/run/. Removing it and starting over brings nothing new, so it doesn't seem to be related to a non-clean-shutdown where the pid hasn't bin removed.

Stopping dbus and then issuing /etc/init.d/hald start brings up dbus with no error, but hald fails again with creating the .pid.

I thougth it may be related to my /etc/conf.d/rc where I set COLDPLUG=no - I didn't wan't to have my wireless loaded automatically at boot - but reverting it and a reboot also didn't help.

I also noticed that hal-0.5.7.1-r3 depends on libcap while hal-0.5.7.1-r5 doesn't - btw, I've only got "acpi" and "crypt" as active flags for hal.

The last thing, which comes to my mind, is if there's any need for hal on some kernel-stuff, but I didn't find any info related on that.

BTW, I've got the same versions of hal and dbus running on my desktop, which is still running 2.6.19-r2, no problems here...

cheers,

ph

EDIT:

Tried with USE="-acpi -crypt"  emerge hal -> no change

----------

## RockHound

Try compiling dbus and hald with the "debug" USE flag.

That may help.

Regards

Martin

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> Try compiling dbus and hald with the "debug" USE flag.

 Did that, nothing new. I'm more and more sure, that it's related to the used kernel, but if so, I've got absolutely no clue, what to look for.

----------

## unz

same problem here, with the last hal [0.5.9] ... 0.5.8.1 works.

----------

## avx

 *Quote:*   

> same problem here, with the last hal [0.5.9] ... 0.5.8.1 works

 

Thanks for this hint...I unmasked the 0.5.9, merged it and did an etc-update and now for me it does work.

I have absolutely no clue, why it doesn't work for you, but I don't know how to help, cause for me it just works.

I don't mark this [solved], yet, maybe someone can help you :)

cheers,

ph

----------

